# VERY SERIOUS! Please help...



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a 2 month 3 week old male Nigerian Dwarf, he's been eating fine, drinking his milk and out with my other goats, I do still bring him in at night cuz I'm building a shelter for the 4 goats cuz my other 2 I have aren't wethered as this baby isn't either BUT yesterday he peed on our wood floor (pix #1) shows what I wiped up (FYI THE BRIGHT RED IS MY HAIR COLOR CUZ I USED THIS TOWEL ON MY HAIR BEFORE I SOAKED UP HIS URINE) now tonight OH MY its brighter...(pix #2) can you tell me what is going on with my baby? it's a bright pink color...I thought that maybe the 1st one was cuz it was on our wood floor for a couple hours over night now tonight I noticed this on the carpet cuz it was so bright....PLEASE ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED ️


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

And also he is urinating good, eating good, playing good! EVERYTHING IS PERFECT....so I'm not getting this at all! Right away my BF said blood in his urine. I know what stones are in the urinary cuz I lost one of my babies cuz of that which was my Bits's brother so I'm VERY FAMILIAR with all that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you giving him water in a bottle?


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

He drinks his milk out of a dish as he does water, so you think I need to get more water in him?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

No, water out of a bottle can cause bright red urine. Don't give water in a bottle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Is he getting vit B?

You can have a vet look at a urine sample and see what it may be.

Certain plants can cause it too.

Is he straining to pee? Or is it normal peeing

Getting a lot of copper?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you given him any Vitamin B Complex?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

How much is he drinking? Is he getting electrolytes or Vit B? Either can cause discolored urine.


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

He doesn't strain himself at all to urinate & he is outside all day and most the night with my other goats so he grazes and eats hay with them, my concern is his water intake. He is 2 months 3 weeks now so when can I stop with the milk? I do see him sipping once in awhile on water when I'm outside with my goats and believe me when I see my goats drink water I want to do the happy dance cuz I lost one to urinary stones as I have posted on here....I do have that Selenium and Vitamin E gel I am gonna give all my goats but haven't given any Vitamin B of nothing...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

3 months old if he is doing well with food and growth is a good number.
So another week if he is 2 months 3 weeks.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I find my goats drink more water if I add a little Apple Cider Vinegar to it. I always have a bucket with and one without. Don't know if all goats love it but mine sure do. I think the acid in the water is also helpful for the males. Our spring water is pretty acid and the ACV in it - I fortunately have never had a problem with UC. 
I also keep their buckets scrubbed out clean and fresh water several times a day. A lady with many years of experience told me she salted the bucks food with a little table salt and that encouraged her boys to drink more water??


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

He is peeing normal! Clear to yellow...must of been something he ate! I just panicked when I seen that...thank you everyone & so sorry️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Why does water in the bottle cause red urine? Not that I am doing it, haha just totally curious. TIA


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I read it once... now I can't remember. Bumping this up!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its called hemoglobinuria or water intoxication. here is a link to tell you more

http://goat-link.com/content/view/198/214/#.V_qMBiMrLUQ


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good link.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

That is interesting. Goats are particularly susceptible to water intoxication, you can bet I won't forget that little tidbit.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting, thank you


----------

